# Border terrier behaviour



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

hi there, I'm getting a male border terrier puppy next week and I'm so excited! 

I've been reading recently that border terriers can develop dog aggression. Is this really a trait of border terriers or is it just generally a terrier thing? Or am I just overreacting? It would be great if any border terrier owners could let me know if they have had any issues, or if they have had no issues at all? How can I try to stop this happening before it starts?

Should I be worried? Feeling very paranoid at the moment!!

Thanks


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Any dog can develop dog aggression......

No need to feel paranoid. Presumably you are happy with your choice of breeder and they breed for good temperaments? in which case you have nothing to worry about. Socialise your puppy with well tempered adult dogs and you will be fine!


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

labradrk said:


> Any dog can develop dog aggression......
> 
> No need to feel paranoid. Presumably you are happy with your choice of breeder and they breed for good temperaments? in which case you have nothing to worry about. Socialise your puppy with well tempered adult dogs and you will be fine!


Oh good, this has reassured me. I think I am becoming obsessed with googling 'border terrier' and occasionally get 'my BT bit another dog' and then I get really worried.

Really happy with the breeder, we went to visit again tonight (3rd time) and they are now 7 weeks old. Each time we come we meet the mum, grandma, aunt and great grandma and they are all lovely! Puppies are well socialised and seem to be all really confident happy little things.

I just really don't want to get anything wrong!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I suggest never Googling anything as 90% of it will be negative, purely anedotal or utter codswollop!  bit like giving a hypercondriact a medical dictionary, you'll assume he worst. Don't!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Socialise your puppy and introduce him to new things as soon as you can. Take him out in a secure carrier if possible before he can be walked. The more he sees and learns quickly, the more chilled he will be going forward. When possible, introduce him to other appropriate dogs (calm well behaved ones). A lot of aggression avoidance is about managing things.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

As terriers go, Borders tend to be more amiable and non-aggressive towards other dogs.


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

labradrk said:


> I suggest never Googling anything as 90% of it will be negative, purely anedotal or utter codswollop!  bit like giving a hypercondriact a medical dictionary, you'll assume he worst. Don't!


You're so right. I'm obsessed at the moment because I'm so excited to get him and counting down the days!


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sweety said:


> As terriers go, Borders tend to be more amiable and non-aggressive towards other dogs.


Thank you, yes this is what I was told by quite a few people when we were first thinking about getting a border and it's just the last few weeks I've been reading things and thinking oh no! As with everyone, I want my dog to be confident on walks so I can relax and give him the best time!


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Socialise your puppy and introduce him to new things as soon as you can. Take him out in a secure carrier if possible before he can be walked. The more he sees and learns quickly, the more chilled he will be going forward. When possible, introduce him to other appropriate dogs (calm well behaved ones). A lot of aggression avoidance is about managing things.


Yes, what's the best way to do this? I don't know anyone else with well behaved dogs unfortunately! There is a lovely walking spot just outside of town where it seems responsible people take their dogs, maybe I should start by carrying him there so he can watch before his second jab. I was thinking we'd carry him into the high street, all the parks around us and up to this walking spot, as well as take him on the train, bus and in the car. We're also planning on having people over to play with him.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Some sort of carrier is good, cat carriers work well for puppies. Pop him in and let him see as much as possible. Outdoor cafes where you can sit with him are good - as are indoor ones that allow dogs. Some do. Puppies are people magnets, they just draw them in, so he will get plenty of attention. Have a look at this too

http://www.thepuppyplan.com/

And please use positive, reward based training - Victoria Stilwell is good

www.positively.com


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Woody15 said:


> I've been reading recently that border terriers can develop dog aggression. Is this really a trait of border terriers or is it just generally a terrier thing?


Don't feel paranoid or stressed ...Borders are great little dogs imo 

We have had Borders in the family before. My experience would be that they are amazingly human friendly and very loyal to owner. When well socialised (from 8 weeks) and from good parentage they will mix with other dogs but some can be slightly dog intolerant as adults (especially the males in my experience). Prefer their own or human company. One of the reasons for their slight intolerance is their massive prey drive ....terriers don't hunt in packs they hunt as individuals. Ours would scent, chase and (if they were allowed to) find prey anytime, any place, anywhere ....they would pick up a scent if a fox (or a cat!) had crossed the track an hour previously ..... their little faces would transform and the nose would go down and the tail would come up and you just knew they were on a scent 

They love field walks and in my experience enjoy training. Well trained recall is better than JRTs.

J


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Don't feel paranoid or stressed ...Borders are great little dogs imo
> 
> We have had Borders in the family before. My experience would be that they are amazingly human friendly and very loyal to owner. When well socialised (from 8 weeks) and from good parentage they will mix with other dogs but some can be slightly dog intolerant as adults (especially the males in my experience). Prefer their own or human company. One of the reasons for their slight intolerance is their massive prey drive ....terriers don't hunt in packs they hunt as individuals. Ours would scent, chase and (if they were allowed to) find prey anytime, any place, anywhere ....they would pick up a scent if a fox (or a cat!) had crossed the track an hour previously ..... their little faces would transform and the nose would go down and the tail would come up and you just knew they were on a scent
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I never knew that about their hunting. Did you have any problems with yours and other dogs?

My parents have a parson Russell who is female and although she gets on with most dogs and has never bitten, she is reactive on the lead so my parents always let her off the lead when other dogs come (if they too are off lead) and they play nicely. Sometimes dogs look like they are going to go for her and she doesn't seem to realise how small she is, she once had a German shepherd approaching her in an aggressive way and she stood rigid and barked, I had to pick her up to remove her from the situation!

Is it just something to be aware of?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Woody15 said:


> she is reactive on the lead


It's common for dogs to be reactive in the lead, but it's something you want to avoid developing. Proper socialisation helps. For reactive dogs, they have a sort of safe radius around them. Dogs outside of that radius pose no threat. Dogs inside it are scary so need to be driven away with a display of aggression. If your parents can assess the safe area, where dogs one metre outside provoke no reaction, they can reward her non-reactivity / good behaviour. Very gradually they can work on reducing the distance, bearing in mind that if the dog is already stressed, tired, on unfamiliar ground etc, her reactivity levels might be more easily triggered. So it's about knowing her mood as well as her tolerance radius.

It may be because she got a fright (which they might not have even been aware of) during one of her critical fear periods as a puppy. Or of course they may know why she is reactive, it might be because of a bad interaction with another dog. If you socialise yours carefully, this sort of reactivity need not develop.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Woody15 said:


> Yes, what's the best way to do this? I don't know anyone else with well behaved dogs unfortunately! There is a lovely walking spot just outside of town where it seems responsible people take their dogs, maybe I should start by carrying him there so he can watch before his second jab. I was thinking we'd carry him into the high street, all the parks around us and up to this walking spot, as well as take him on the train, bus and in the car. We're also planning on having people over to play with him.


We brought a Staffy pup home a year ago. From day one, we took her out and about, carrying her. She went to the park, canal towpath, Pets at Home and just down the High Street to the shops.

Once she had her jabs out of the way, we began taking her walks, on lead, and would allow her to greet another dog, if the Owner said the dog was friendly and she was okay with a quick meeting.

I wouldn't pay too much heed to what you have read. I've known a few Borders in my time and I used to know a man who bred, showed and judged them. He always maintained that they are amiable little Terriers, not nearly so sparky as some of the others.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

All the BTs we've met have been friendly little souls :Happy of all the terriers they are the breed I would have, if I didn't have 3 lurchers
I would avoid places with a lot of rabbit/fox/badger holes tho until you have as solid a recall as possible as they tend to be keen hunters & pup might get lost down hole


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

LoopyL said:


> All the BTs we've met have been friendly little souls :Happy of all the terriers they are the breed I would have, if I didn't have 3 lurchers
> I would avoid places with a lot of rabbit/fox/badger holes tho until you have as solid a recall as possible as they tend to be keen hunters & pup might get lost down hole


It makes me so happy that you think that! Whenever we see borders they seem lovely. Hope we do our little guy justice!


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sweety said:


> We brought a Staffy pup home a year ago. From day one, we took her out and about, carrying her. She went to the park, canal towpath, Pets at Home and just down the High Street to the shops.
> 
> Once she had her jabs out of the way, we began taking her walks, on lead, and would allow her to greet another dog, if the Owner said the dog was friendly and she was okay with a quick meeting.
> 
> I wouldn't pay too much heed to what you have read. I've known a few Borders in my time and I used to know a man who bred, showed and judged them. He always maintained that they are amiable little Terriers, not nearly so sparky as some of the others.


Thank you that's really good advice regarding introducing to other dogs. I feel like it's such a crucial time and really want to get it right


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd start by letting him sleep in your bedroom  he'll be much happier away from his mum & siblings if you are near


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

LoopyL said:


> I'd start by letting him sleep in your bedroom  he'll be much happier away from his mum & siblings if you are near


Agree with this.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Woody15 said:


> That's interesting. I never knew that about their hunting. Did you have any problems with yours and other dogs?


Our last one was quite friendly (then again we had another five dogs for him to to socialise with from a pup) although preferred his own company when on a country walk. My wife also took lessons in how to hand strip so that she could keep his coat all trim.

I would agree that you don't believe everything you read on the internet lol Southern Border Terrier Club is reliable in my experience though ..they may have some tips for you....

Southern Border Terrier Club

J


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Our last one was quite friendly (then again we had another five dogs for him to to socialise with from a pup) although preferred his own company when on a country walk. My wife also took lessons in how to hand strip so that she could keep his coat all trim.
> 
> I would agree that you don't believe everything you read on the internet lol Southern Border Terrier Club is reliable in my experience though ..they may have some tips for you....
> 
> ...


Do you mean you owned 5 other dogs so they were with him all the time? Did they socialise with other dogs when on a walk or jus with each other? I will have a look at the Bt club website


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Woody15 said:


> Do you mean you owned 5 other dogs so they were with him all the time? Did they socialise with other dogs when on a walk or jus with each other?


My dogs go everywhere and meet everyone 

Our last Border Terrier was about 5 years ago now ....

J


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> My dogs go everywhere and meet everyone
> 
> Our last Border Terrier was about 5 years ago now ....
> 
> J


Oh good That's great.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't mean this as a criticism OP, but, whilst it's understandable that you have concerns and want to get things right with your pup, if you become anxious or stressed about it, you could communicate that to the pup, and that you don't want.

There are a number of Border Terrier owners come to our park and their dogs socialise well with other dogs and are human friendly. Two of them, littermates, are a tad of a nuisance as they're too friendly and don't know when enough is enough.

Try to relax, enjoy your pup. If you take him out and about from day one and socialise him well, there's no reason why you would have a problem.


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sweety said:


> I don't mean this as a criticism OP, but, whilst it's understandable that you have concerns and want to get things right with your pup, if you become anxious or stressed about it, you could communicate that to the pup, and that you don't want.
> 
> There are a number of Border Terrier owners come to our park and their dogs socialise well with other dogs and are human friendly. Two of them, littermates, are a tad of a nuisance as they're too friendly and don't know when enough is enough.
> 
> Try to relax, enjoy your pup. If you take him out and about from day one and socialise him well, there's no reason why you would have a problem.


Yes that's good advice- I don't want to be completely stressed out because I know my tenseness will be sensed by the dog and could potentially cause a problem that doesn't need to be there! I'm hoping that when he arrives I'll relax


----------

